# Hunting Debate Set For Tonight!!



## rjmlakota (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is another link to the debate.

http://www.huntingdebate.com/

Ray


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone watch?


----------



## TallBowguy (Oct 29, 2003)

*Anyone Watch?*

who won? Where can we get transcripts?

Peta is calling for a worldwide ban of hunting.

Anyone ?


----------



## TallBowguy (Oct 29, 2003)

*Sit Back and relax...READ THIS!!*

Letter from NRA's CEO





FBI Statements of Congressional hearings in May of 2005 make it clear that a major terrorist support netword ks now actively operating in your home state of North Carolina.

And some of your neighbors are probably contributors or even members.



This group provides major financial aid to arsonists and fire bombers. They massacre thousands of dogs and cats each year. They conduct psychological warfare against your values by providing hate literature to schoolchildren. They have recruited 235,000 classroom teachers across America to their cause. And they have left no doubt in my mind that they will do whatever it takes to ban your hunting forever.

I have been warned not to stand in the direct path of these fanatics -- because I could become a target of their hate.

And I have been warned by a representative of a major U.S. corporation that those who oppose this terrorist network are routinely stalked, harassed, and intimidated.

But I believe in my heart that someone needs to draw a line in the sand. Someone needs to break the silence. And because you've invested your trust in me to lead the NRA and lead our cause, I believe this is a fight I can't walk away from.

That's why I have accepted a television offer to debate one of the leaders of this organization -- Andrew Butler -- in a nationally-televised broadcast on October 18, 2005.



I need you to watch this debate. I need you to tell your friends about it. Because the group I'm talking about -- whose spokesman I will debate -- has an admitted track record of supporting a movement now considered by the FBI to be the #1 domestic terrorism threat to you, your family and your safety.



I'm not talking about Al Qaeda. I'm not talking about Hamas or Hezbollah.

The group I'm talking about is People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) -- which, along with two groups they support, the Earth Liberation Front (ELF) and the Animal Liberation Front (ALF) are the most fanatical and most extremist anti-hunting organizations in the world.

Right now, most Americans -- including gun owners, hunters and even NRA members -- have no idea what PETA really stands for or what they really do.

Some of your own neighbors could be among those who are sending nearly $30 million a year in tax-deductable contributions to PETA -- duped by slick ads claiming that their money will help find homes for stray dogs and cats.

But most are unaware that their money also helps to provide legal defense funds for extremists who use harassment, intimidation, and even terrorist tactics to achieve their aims.



But the more I've learned about PETA since accepting this invitation to debate, the more strongly I believe that the American People need to know the real truth about the growing "animal rights" movement.

And the more I believe that NRA members and hunters must step out and become the front-line defenders against PETA -- the biggest, richest and most powerful organization backing and supporting the "animal rights" terrorist movement across American and around the world.



You and I need to lay bare PETA's outrageous record of hypocrisy, zealotry and disregard of human life for all thee world to see. If children must die so that mosquitoes or lab rats can live, that's justifiable in their eyes.

Your neighbors and their nearly one million supporters of PETA need to know that when they send their contributions, they're supporting "animal rights" terrorists. Indoctrinating kids to hate. Shutting down medical research. And slaughtering animals that PETA pretends to protect.

They've provided cash assistance and legal defense funds to memebers of the Animal Liberation Front (ALF) and the Earth Liberation Front (ELF) -- organizations that are part of an eco-terrorist network that the FBI says is America's "most serious domestic terrorism threat."

And just as Saddam Hussein once provided $25,000 cash to the families of suicide bombers, PETA provided a similar amount to the family of Rodney Coronado -- who was convicted of a multi-million dollar firebombing at Michigan State University.

And they're packaging their madness and pitching it to our kids, too.

One of PETA's newest campaigns, "Your Mommy Kills Animals," is targeting children in 20 states across the natino with a "comic book" feathrin a blood-spattered woman killing and mutilating a live rabbit -- a psychological warfare campaign aimed at converting the next generation of Americans to the "animal rights" cause.

Their website teachers kids how to be "animal Rights rebels," how to ridicule kids won drink milk, and how to boycott classes.

And even PETA's so-called "animal shelters" have now become killing fields for dogs and cats.



Between 2000 and 2004, PETA slaughtered over 10,000 dogs and cats at one Norfolk, Virginia "shelter" alone. For the past three yeas, this "shelter" has slaughtered more than 85% of the animals it has taken in.

In fact, two PETA employees in North Carolina were recently indicted for dumping 18 dead dogs and cats into a dumpster -- and authorities found 13 more dead dogs and cats in their van.



Yet, the "animal rights" and "eco-terrorism" movements have no more regard for human lives than they have for dogs and cats.

In report after report, scientists and doctors who were working on breakthrough medical research -- cures for cancer, Alzheimer's disease, cystic fibrosis, multiple sclerosis and other human sufferings -- have left their research after receiving letters containing death threats and poison-laced razor blades, and threats to their children.



I think the above paragraph might be something of an exaggeration — at least, I'm unfamiliar with the evidence that might support the notion that "report after report" show scientists leaving their research due to threats.

But there is no question that death threats and threats to families form an important arrow in the animal rights quiver.



And there's no doubt in my mind that it's only just a matter of time before they start escalating their tactics against hunters in the field.

Would it look like an accident? Would it look like a fall from a tree stand? Mark my words. There's a lot of thing that can happen in the woods, where nobody knows the truth but the trees.

And "animal rights" fanatics have already make it crystal clear where they stand when it comes to hunters.

PETA compares hunters to the KKK and Jeffrey Dahmer, the notorious serial killer who ate his victims -- and claims that hunters are no different than "Nazi doctors and slave traders."



You need to know the facts as well as what I believe about PETA and their fellow "animal rights" extremists. Your fellow gun owners and hunters across America need to know the facts. And your neighbors and friends need to understand what really happens to theeir money when they send a contribution to PETA.

It's abut time that somebody had the courage to stand up to these fanatics. They are a threat to our values. They are a threat to our children. They are a threat to our way of life. And you and I need to stand up together and draw the line against PETA's war on our values and our future.



That's exactly why -- despite the warning I've received -- I decided to break silence and debate PETA spokesman Andrew Butler on October 18th.

And I hope I can count on your strong personal support for my decision.

First, I hope you'll be sure to watch this debate, premiering October 18th at 9:00 p.m. Eastern Time on InDemand Pay-Per-View. Invite your friends to join you. And invite them whether or not they hunt, or own guns - - because your neighbors will be shocked when they find out the real truth about PETA.

Second, I hope you'll use the postcards I've enclosed to tell more of your friends, relatives, and fellow Americans about this debate. Give them to people at work. Put them on the bulletin board at your hunting club. Or mail them to people you kow in other towns or states -- so that your fellow Americans can learn the truth about PETA on October 18th.

Third, in making this decision to take on PETA -- and explose them for what they are -- I hope I can count on your financial support to reach America with our NRA message.

I want to make sure that by the end of this year we can put a copy of this debate into the hands of as many Americans as we can.

According to PETA's most recent annual report, 11 million American schoolchildren have already been subjected to PETA's "animal rights" propaganda. 235,000 teachers have been co-opted into PETA's national misinformation campaign. And thirtyu million Americans have visited their website.

That's why I want every member of Congress, every legislative staff member on Capitol Hill, and every courtroom judge to have a copy of this debate.

I want to make sure we can send a copy to every hunt club in the nation. To every fair-minded T.V. and newspaper reporter across the country. To every American who takes a hunter safety course. To educators in cities where PETA is most actively propagandizing our children. And to every member of the 4H and other youth groups that work with animals -- young people who will soon be called on in the battle against these extremists.

I want to make sure that in the coming months, we have the resources we need to combat PETA's ongoing efforts -- because there's no doubt in my mind that we'll have to fight in the federal bureaucracy, in the stat legislatures and in the courts if we want to keep our public hunting lands open, preserve hunting opportunities in our National Forests and National Wildlife Refuges, and block efforts to shorten hunting seasons nationwide.

I want to make sure we have the resources to work with local law enforcement agencies to demand prosecution of extremists and fanatics if they harass and terrorize hunters in the field.

And most of all, I want to make sure that every American who cares about the truth has the opportunity to find out what PETA really stands for and what they really do.

Most Americans, if they know anything at all about PETA, think that they're over-eager animal lovers, or college kids with too much time on their hands or, at worst, annoying vandals who splash paint on fur coats.

They don't understand that, when they send a few dollars to PETA they're also sending money to a terrorist support group that wants to shut down hunting, take fishing poles out of children's hands, ban milk from their breakfast, and stop medical advancements. A group that condones the use of threats and destruction to achieve their ideological goals.

Someone needs to break the silence. And I'm asking you to help me lead the way,

And if I can count on you to send a contribution to the NRA for our efforts to fight back and expose the truth about PETA and the "animal rights" thugs, I'll send you a DVD, VHS, or audio CD copy of my debate with Andrew Butler just as soon as it's available after it airs on October 18th.

So please, support our NRA efforts. Please help me counter the $30 million that PETA is spending each year to brainwash our children, shut down medical research, slaughter dogs and cats, ban our hunting and end our way of life -- by sending a special contribution of $20, $30, $50, or whatever amount you can.

Please stand with me in this fight by watching my debate, using the enclosed postcards to spread the word, and sending your most generous contribution today.

Thank you very much.

Sincerely,

Wayne LaPierre
Executive Vice President

P.S. Please watch my debate with PETA representative Andrew Butler on InDemand Pay-Per-View on Octobe 18th. Please use the enclosed cards to spread the word about this debate. And please send a generous gift to help fund our all-out NRA fight.

P.P.S. The FBI has called the "eco-terrorism" movement the #1 domestic terrorism threat in America today. You and I need to break the silence, stand up to this threat, and fight for our rights. I hope you'll let me hear from you in the next few days. Thank you again.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

tackscall said:


> Anyone watch?


I watched part of it (had a previous commitmet to BoyScouts Teen Shooting Academy in Hamburg, NY), and Wayne LaPierre ate PETA and Andrew Butler for breakfast, lunch and dinner! It wasn't even close. I will be receiving the transcripts of this debate from the NRA in a few days. I will post either the actuals, or a link to the transcripts if possible, for all to enjoy. He whooped em! Words do not describe...... I also have voted, at huntingdebate.com. You need a PW to get in and vote.

The results of the poll will be put up on this website on November 1, 2005.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Debate will get Replays*

October 21 at 6:00 PM and October 22 at 6:30 PM. Still pay-per-view. Once these are done, the transcripts will be available.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Need the pasword to vote..said it was given out at the end of the show.

Thanks!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

dbowers said:


> Need the pasword to vote..said it was given out at the end of the show.
> 
> Thanks!


the password is hunt2005


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank You!!


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Count me in*

My friend has 4 hours per month on the local tv station here, guess what we are going to get to see??????????? Too bad the "The truth" has already been taken by Will Primos

Guess I can use

P = protectionist
E = Engaged in
T = Terrorist
A = Acts

Dang! I'm right proud of myself LOL

Yes, you have my permission to use it.


----------

